# HMCS Athabaskan



## tany90_von86 (19 May 2008)

I'm looking for some general information about the HMCS Athabaskan. Thanks.


----------



## marshall sl (19 May 2008)

Try Google  http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/athabaskan/      http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/athabaskan/   http://www.jproc.ca/athabee219/ http://csailor.bravehost.com/athabaskan/index.html

tons of info


----------



## Jack Nastyface (19 May 2008)

tany90_von86 said:
			
		

> I'm looking for some general information about the HMCS Athabaskan. Thanks.


What, specifically, would you like to know about Athabee? I served in her for 12 years all told in various capacities. BTW, you never say "the HMCS", that is like saying "the Her Majesty's Ship". You just say, "I'm looking for some general info about HMCS ATHABASKAN." Ship's names are always capitalized. "We Fight as One."


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 May 2008)

The running debate on minor SD has been here.

Please use thread to address the oprginator's query.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

